# A List of Media Discussion Threads WikiPost



## Huntn

A list of media discussion threads: Movie, TV, Books, Music here at talkedabout.com. If something is missing give a shout with a link and I’ll add it. This list includes links to the threads listed.

*Likely Incomplete List-* Just getting started. 
*Updates*

11/8- Added She-Hulk
10/1- Added Rings  of Power, and House of the Dragon
12/25- Added The Matrix Franchise, Game of Thrones, Ammityville Horror Franchise
11/8/21 Added: Locke and Key
*General Discussion Threads*

*AppleTV + Feature Films*
*Apple sets film festival purchase record while proving they still don’t get it* (2021)
*Bing Worthy TV* (2020-)
*Let’s Talk Cyberpunk* (2021)
*DC Movie Universe* (2021)
*Favorite Time Travel Paradoxes* (2021-)
*Horror Movies* (2021)
*Marvel Cinema Universe* (2021)
*What Movie are you watching? *(2020-)
*What Podcasts Are You Listening To?*
*Netflix going to $19.99 a month* (2022)
*She-Hulk** (2022 Disney)*
*What’s on TV? *(2020-)
*Will this be the new TV model moving forward?* (2021)
*YouTube content* (2021)
*Movies*

*Amityville: The Horror, The Hoax?, The Franchise*
*The Batman* (2022)
*Bladerunner Universe*
*The Matrix Franchise* (1999-2021)
*Wonder Woman 1984 being released at theaters and HBO Max on same day*
*Television*

*Away* (Netflix 2020)
*For All Mankind* (Apple TV 2020-)
*Game of Thrones* (2011-2019)
*House of the Dragon* (HBO 2022-)
*Locke and Key* (Netflix 2020-)
*Loki* (Disney+ 2021-))
*LOTR: Rings of Power* (2022-)
*New Jeopardy Host*
*Raised By Wolves* (HBO 2022-)
*Shadow and Bone Primer* (Netflix 2021-)
*Ted Lasso* (AppleTV 2020-)
*You* (Netflix 2018- )

*Books*

*Books: And What Are You Reading?*
*Neuromancer Book* (Book 1984; Cyberpunk. Movie is a maybe)

*Music*

*If Music Be The Food Of Love, Play On: The Music Thread: What Are You Listening To?*


----------



## Huntn

Ok, I think I got them all, if I missed  a couple, give a shout.


----------



## Huntn

11/8/21 Added: Locke and Key


----------



## Huntn

12/25- Added The Matrix Franchise, Game of Thrones, Ammityville Horror Franchise


----------



## Huntn

2/21/22- Added Bladerunner and Netflix raising prices thread.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Just started one for "The Batman".


----------



## Huntn

Added :

The Batman
Raised by Wolves


----------



## Huntn

Added House of the Dragon and Rings of Power to post 1.


----------

